# Commercial Roofing Marketing



## For That Rainy Day (Sep 23, 2014)

Sales is built upon relationships however relationships are started because of price. Does anybody have marketing strategies they use that gets the customer interested enough to not just call once, but call back after a submitted proposal.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Please make an "intro" post.


----------



## peacefully777 (Nov 14, 2014)

And relationships aren't necessarily started based on price. Quality is a much better way to start, build and maintain a relationship.


----------



## eliteroofing (Apr 15, 2014)

For commercial work you are right that you need relationships. Relationships are best created outside of the bidding process. Find ways to meet contractors and get to know them. Get known in the community. Sending in a low bid works with those who operate on lowest bid. What you want is to work with people who want highest value. That is an entirely different group.

Jesse
Elite Roofing


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

RELATIONSHIPS ARE STARTED BECAUSE OF PRICE????!!!! 

Ya know, that only applies to new construction or "bid" work. I hate bid work. I hate being the low bidder. Where I work 90% of the work done is new construction, and/or bid to a GC or CM. I hate bid work. In your statement, there is truth in bid work, it's ALL about low price.

However it doesn't always have to be that way. Who is your target customer? 


FWIW I will be doing two trade shows targeting property and facility managers this year. My supervisor has had great results with these trade shows, and I thought I was expensive until I met him, nick named the gouge master. He sells over $6 mil a year and is never ever the low bidder on any of it.


----------



## flatrooferstl (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree 100 % with Grumpy


----------

